# Beef Jerky? WTF!



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

I remember those great days when I was in the USA eating beef jerky 

Now imagine how exited I am when I finally see some of that stuff in a shop..... 

Of course I had to buy it....

But then I was like WTF!?!?!!??

Original swiss? 

For 4$ that's what I get 

+ Its not good 



Now I have beef jerky GAS and I'm frustrated....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 2, 2009)

We have great beef jerky in Michigan!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 2, 2009)

i found beef jerky in a store over here, and i was like OMFGYES!!!

it was good though, because it was imported from the US 

when i was in canada, i bought an XL bag of smoke flavoured beef jerky. if i could, i would fill a fucking closet with that stuff and just eat it all the time


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 2, 2009)

doublepost FAIL!


----------



## synrgy (Nov 2, 2009)

You know, this stuff isn't very good at all and yet I can't stop buying it whenever I see it:


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> We have great beef jerky in Michigan!



I knew you would say that


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> You know, this stuff isn't very good at all and yet I can't stop buying it whenever I see it:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 2, 2009)

I luvs me sum b33f j3rky!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

oooooh beef jer*K*y... Beef Jery must be Huf's porn name.


----------



## Randy (Nov 2, 2009)

Venison jerky.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

^ yea that shit's pretty good.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhh, i could try sneaking some of my grandpa's homemade jerky and mail it to you pat.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Nov 2, 2009)

Deer jerkey FTW!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Actually Matt is sending me some homemade beef jerky.... 

We are trading against some swiss chocolate....


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 3, 2009)

Patrick, every year my grandparents get me a jar of Robertson's beef jerky, you have got to try it, it is literally one of the best things I've ever tasted in my life. 

here's a link. if they ship internationally, I definitely recommend trying it! Robertson's Hams: "Real" Beef Jerky 1 Pound Jar


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Patrick, every year my grandparents get me a jar of Robertson's beef jerky, you have got to try it, it is literally one of the best things I've ever tasted in my life.
> 
> here's a link. if they ship internationally, I definitely recommend trying it! Robertson's Hams: "Real" Beef Jerky 1 Pound Jar





I would probably finish the box in 10mn 
I must buy some of that stuff


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2009)

hey patrick, p.m. me, i owe ya


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

jymellis said:


> hey patrick, p.m. me, i owe ya


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>


 
i need a few details from ya to get you a care (jerky) package!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i need a few details from ya to get you a care (jerky) package!



sent 

Thanks man 

I miss american beef jerky


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Actually Matt is sending me some homemade beef jerky....
> 
> We are trading against some swiss chocolate....


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


>


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>




I can hardly wait! Looks yummy!

I didn't take any pics of the jerky I sent you. But it is all homemade.
1 pound of Michigan made beef jerky is on it's way to you Patrick right now.

Applewood smoked beef
Spicy/hot BBQ beef
Hickory smoked Turkey


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I can hardly wait! Looks yummy!
> 
> I didn't take any pics of the jerky I sent you. But it is all homemade.
> 1 pound of Michigan made beef jerky is on it's way to you Patrick right now.
> ...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

If you really like the jerky I sent you I will make sure I send some more when you need it.

Maybe next time I will do venison(white tail deer) Elk, buffalo.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> If you really like the jerky I sent you I will make sure I send some more when you need it.



Same for the chocolate... 

BTW do you guys have chocolate in the USA? 

JK


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Same for the chocolate...
> 
> BTW do you guys have chocolate in the USA?
> 
> JK



 Not the really good stuff you are sending to me! 

We have a local family owned candy store here in my home town that makes really good candy and chocolate. Maybe I should send you some of that for you to try out as well. They have really awesome chocolate covered espresso beans!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

In Red Wing there was this coffee blended with mint....

Was epic, cant find this stuff over here, know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 3, 2009)

while we´re on the subject, i really miss the peanut butter cups and the butterfingers i ate while i was in canada...

j/k, i don´t have anything terribly exciting to send back. i mean, we have lots of exclusively norwegian chocolate, and some of it is like crack cocaine, but i´m sure it´s not swiss style 

edit: i had to scour the internet after writing this, and found this stuff:

http://www.beefjerky.com/index.html

http://www.beefjerky.com/ch/index.html (for you, Patrick!)

http://www.jerky.com/ (if you call them, they can arrange for shipping to other countries than just the us and canada)

http://www.buybeefjerkyonline.com/ (european-made, available for online purchase in europe. they have smoked ones, teriyaki ones, all that. also, they have jerky "sticks", and they have jerky "chews", which are baiscally jerky crusts/rinds. they even sell these in huge packs of a quarter of a kilo! 50 bags of beef jerky in a box! )

http://www.proteinfabrikken.no/aspx/produkter.aspx?l=2&t=1485&g0=&g1=123&g2=976 (norwegian only)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> In Red Wing there was this coffee blended with mint....
> 
> Was epic, cant find this stuff over here, know what I'm talking about?



 I take it you want mint flavored ground coffee? If so right across the street from the candy shop is the coffe house that I get all of my coffee from and they would have it. They have 50 different kinds of coffee(ground and whole bean) to choose from.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don´t have anything terribly exciting to send back.



Dude 

Send me a girl from norway..... 

This way I will beat JJ on his poking mission..........


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I take it you want mint flavored ground coffee? If so right across the street from the candy shop is the coffe house that I get all of my coffee from and they would have it. They have 50 different kinds of coffee(ground and whole bean) to choose from.



Oh you bastard, now I have mint coffee GAS


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Oh you bastard, now I have mint coffee GAS



Send me some of that sweet looking mahogany you have and I will send over a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Send me some of that sweet looking mahogany you have and I will send over a bunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 no I'm going to go and buy some ground coffee and some mint tomorrow.... 

Sending mahogany would be too expensive...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

Just think how much jerky you would have if we traded for one of your custom built 7's!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Just think how much jerky you would have if we traded for one of your custom built 7's!



Yeah but 80% of it would get rotten so its a ripp off deal


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 3, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Yeah but 80% of it would get rotten so its a ripp off deal



I tried


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 3, 2009)

i updated my post with a bunch of links to online beef jerky shops. this stuff is surprisingly widespread! 

now i gotta decide upon what i wanna buy. i´m thinking 100 grams of the smoked variety in that european one... yum!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

I still want a girl from norway....


----------



## CentaurPorn (Nov 3, 2009)

oh my

Jerky.com - Bacon Freak - Bacon Jerky


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> oh my
> 
> Jerky.com - Bacon Freak - Bacon Jerky


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2009)

Is beef jerky the new bacon?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

Over here we have ''lard séché'' dried porc which you actually eat raw.... 

Its smoked and dried.... 

Wallis speciality...

*Nobody beats switzerland when it comes to porc.... Not even the great UK.... its simply impossible...*










Dried beef, much better then beef jerky but totally different in taste...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 3, 2009)

that looks delicious


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

This is a speciality from the canton of vaud in which I live... 

Le saucisson vaudois....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 3, 2009)

hah, i saw that bacon jerky too, and i was like "...really... wow... gotta try that then!" 

patrick, what is that brown "crust" on that lard séché?


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 3, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> patrick, what is that brown "crust" on that lard séché?



Its like an old cheese, it comes to maturity and there is a blend of flour and spices...

But your not suposed to eat the crust... 

But its mostly the salt content which comes out from it


----------



## Andii (Nov 3, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> oh my
> 
> Jerky.com - Bacon Freak - Bacon Jerky


Just looking at that makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 3, 2009)

some of that swiss pork stuff looks like the stuff we have in norway. traditional smoked/salted/dried meats etc.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 3, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> oooooh beef jer*K*y... Beef Jery must be Huf's porn name.





Bad Pr0n0 Intro said:


> And Also Starring...
> 
> *BEEF JERY!!*


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 3, 2009)

Randy said:


> Venison jerky.



hell yea


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 4, 2009)

BACON JERKY!!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 4, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


>



Chocolate has been sent this morning....


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Chocolate has been sent this morning....



 Awesome man! I cant wait! I told the wife and kids we made a trade and they are really excited about trying some of the swiss chocolate!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 5, 2009)

BACON JERKY covered in Chocolate!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> BACON JERKY covered in Chocolate!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 5, 2009)

my arteries are clogging from just LOOKING at that!


----------



## DavyH (Nov 5, 2009)

Jerky, forsooth.







Biltong FTMFW!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 5, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Jerky, forsooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 5, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Jerky, forsooth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 5, 2009)

My buddy that lives next door gave me a couple of peices of Venison jerky when I was getting home from work today. Great stuff! I would have sent you some Patrick but he only gave me two small pieces so I ate it all.


----------



## MTech (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 5, 2009)

^


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## DavyH (Nov 6, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> My buddy that lives next door gave me a couple of peices of Venison jerky when I was getting home from work today. Great stuff! I would have sent you some Patrick but he only gave me two small pieces so I ate it all.


 
Some buddy. A real pal would have bought you a couple of pounds at least.

You need to go over there and punch him out.


----------



## fretninjadave (Nov 6, 2009)

buc-ees.com.Best jerkey in the world...In my opinion.
They have jerkey in almost any animal

buc-ees.com


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2009)

I remember eating that super-shredded stuff that comes in a chew can, when I was a kid. Barely qualifies as beef jerky, but it was still alright back then.


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 6, 2009)

NSFW  http://forums.bit-tech.net/picture.php?albumid=452&pictureid=5038


----------



## hairychris (Nov 6, 2009)

I always hated the stuff but got introduces to biltong and dried sausage in South Africa a couple of years back. I imemdiately appreciated the meaty win.

As for this shit:



synrgy said:


>



I ate tons of it while I was in NY in the summer. Fucking awesome shit. Dried meat + Teriyaki = epic win.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2009)

Did the jerky get to you yet Patrick? Just wondering.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 8, 2009)

Beef Jerky has been and always will be made of win!


----------



## DavyH (Nov 9, 2009)

hairychris said:


> dried sausage


 
Win.


----------



## vontetzianos (Nov 9, 2009)

Droewors + Biltong =


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 9, 2009)

That doesn't look like Good Eats.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Nov 9, 2009)

I have long held the belief that Longview Alberta produces the best jerky. This belief is based on two things:

-Longview is so close by that all of the stuff in the stores in town is so fresh it's still mooing
-It's really freakin' good. As in I crave it constantly. Just reading this thread I had to go an see if I could find some.

One caveat; don't try any of that Jerky Chew stuff as it has a weird texture and tastes mostly like salted ass.

That said, the Longview Jerky Store does online ordering. From what I can tell, they'll ship anywhere.

Longview Jerky Shop - world famous Longview Beef Jerky, order online or visit our store in Longview Alberta

Eat. Get bits of heavily salted meat stuck between your teeth. Be Merry.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 10, 2009)

Dammit, now I want beef jerky, venison jerky, turkey jerky, and goose jerky. The latter of the four is so fucking delicious, my grandfather is a hunter and will bring back some goose jerky when he goes goose hunting. He's also brought back some venison jerky and it was delicious.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Nov 11, 2009)

Yikes if you think that Jack Links is good jerky, you were deprived! You can make your own jerky if you have an oven. Of the pre-packaged stuff Oberto is probably my favorite if wherever I am doesn't have some sort of regional jerky up for sale.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 13, 2009)

i think beef jerky should be the new "bacon and toblerone" for the forum... and then we´ll overdo it so much that it gets illegalized on the forums


----------

